# Anniversaries are Tough- Skye Tribute.



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Today is 2 years since I lost my heart dog "Skye". Been thinking about this date for a while now. So I made a little tribute of photos of her life in mostly chronological order. She was picked out before she was conceived, the one female of three who survived out of a tragic littler of nine that lost 6 puppies. She was a survivor !! She's the pink one. She never cried leaving the breeder, not even the first night at her new home. Lived a leash free life on a 10 acre plot next to protected 2000 acres of woods. She was so gentle with everyone and so easy to take care of it. I even named my raspberry farm after her since she would help me pick berries. She ate too many berries  It is tough being dogless for the first time in my life but time will tell me when to get another (4th) golden. Enjoy the slide show. I thought the song was fitting how I feel today. For all Golden owners who have lost a loved one, their love will never fade.

dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anniversaries are so very hard, beautiful tribute to your precious Skye.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Skye was such a beautiful girl. Watching that makes me cry for my Honeybear. Some dogs just take a huge chunk of your heart.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a lump in my throat, such a lovely tribute x


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm not crying, you're crying!

Anniversaries are so tough, but what a beautiful tribute to beautiful Skye, made me tear up. It is so hard to lose our precious family members.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. May she Rest In Peace. Hugs going out to you.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

link is broken....no sure why....


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thinking of my Skye today. Sometimes it just hits you. 

My SKYE I hope where ever you are is a better place then this
When I close my eyes, I can still see your face
It’s been a long hot summer and I still find your fur
with no Skye at my door
I wonder where you are
and where I’m going
Looking for a sign with nothing showing 
Just the birds telling me 
Singing
Hoping
Open your heart
Tomorrow Tomorrow
Come sit down beside me.

dlm ny country


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is such a beautiful tribute. It looks like Skye lived a charmed life in a family that cherished her. I can't imagine how hard it is to miss her so much. Days like this hit you hard. Peace.
Thank you for posting her tribute. I had not seen it until today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skye*

What you wrote is so beautiful. Anniversaries are so hard. We always love then and never forget them!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl... thanks for sharing.....


----------

